# Exploring Goforth Creek - Video



## natureman (Mar 9, 2016)

Goforth Creek is located in the Cherokee National Forest just west of Ducktown Tennessee. It runs through several miles of pristine forest before emptying into the Ocoee River. I spent the day exploring along the creek and enjoying a mild winter day.   Select the HD button and 1080p for the highest viewing quality. 


<p>Exploring Goforth Creek from Mark Williams on Vimeo.</p>


----------



## carver (Mar 13, 2016)

Fine video Mark


----------



## natureman (Mar 13, 2016)

Thank you very much.


----------



## pdsniper (Mar 15, 2016)

Simply Beautiful


----------



## natureman (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank you all very much.


----------



## Scotsman (Mar 16, 2016)

Mark, you do an exceptionally fine job with your videos. A true craftsman with a fine eye and ear. Very appealing. Thanks for posting.


----------



## natureman (Mar 17, 2016)

Glad that you liked it.


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 10, 2016)

It's hard to believe but when it's really rained a lot over there this creek is a class 4/5 whitewater run. There are high water pictures on the American Whitewater website under Tenn. rivers that are amazing. The Ocoee River guides hit it when the river's too high to run commercial trips. Did you see any trout while filming? I think they only run the last 1/2 mile or so they have to carry up from River Rd. Of course I'm talking about kayaking not rafting. Beautiful filming by the way.


----------



## natureman (Apr 12, 2016)

Didn't see any trout but it definitely looks like it would hold them.  I have seen some of those high water kayaking vids on Goforth and it is amazing.


----------

